# Machine Build- Any Centroid Cnc Users Here? Config And Use Time



## countryguy (Mar 8, 2015)

OK, The SuperMax retro is done!!!    GiddyUp!    Time to move into the alignments and overall config and some chips time.    Would love to hear if anyone here has some tips or past experience w/ Centroid.   Seems people love their rigs.   I called support and it seems well staffed and really sharp.     My kid is hoping to put some steel onto the Mill this week in hopes of getting it broke in.


----------



## bpratl (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Mar 9, 2015)

I have one. Did a retro fit on a 1987 Millport 1050. I really like mine although I dont use it really enough as I want. 

Bunch of pictures here of machine, build, accessories, and parts made - http://s39.photobucket.com/user/BloomingtonMike/library/CNC Millport

Older picture before sub indexing table


----------



## Boswell (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice looking machine !


----------

